# Wild Raspberries



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Seems like the mushrooms are avoiding most of us , so I turned to the next best flavors of the woods ! Wild Raspberry Jelly. The berries aren't as big as if we would have had more rain, but they're still pretty good size. They're on in full force in Northern Michigan, right now !!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

My favorite berry next to blueberries.
Nice work Jack!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Michigan Mike said:


> My favorite berry next to blueberries.
> Nice work Jack!


 They have just about petered out down this way. Still seeing some "up north". Getting blackberries, but the damage the bushes recieved before we finally got rain....just devestated and burned-up many a bush. Nice looking jam there!


----------

